# Seeing a lot of light trucks on the road?



## Eudora (May 13, 2016)

Doing some market research and thought I would share this recent data I put together. 

"The light truck population on U.S. roads expanded at an unprecedented pace over the past 15 years. There were over 138 million light trucks in the U.S. at mid-year 2015, up over 50% from 94 million light trucks during 2000. 

Since 2000, light trucks have climbed from 38% to more than 54% of total light vehicles in the U.S., as the number of passenger cars in the U.S. plunged by more than 9 million during the past 15 years.

Domestic nameplates dominate light truck Vehicles In Operation on U.S. roads, generating over 80% of light truck product volume last year. In contrast, domestic nameplates accounted for less than 20% of passenger car 2015 product sales."

Looks like if it wasn’t for Ford, GM and Dodge truck sales, the big three would be broke.


----------



## joey1919 (May 13, 2016)

Why would anyone drive a car when they still sell trucks?


----------



## one_shot (May 13, 2016)

Trucks ride better than cars!


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 13, 2016)

Ford needs to bring back the Ranger


----------



## FootLongDawg (May 13, 2016)

Amen on the Ranger.  These are my two trucks.  The Silverado is a beauty queen, but there is something about that Ranger I just love.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 13, 2016)

I'll offer my opinion on bringing the Ranger back.  My first vehicle was a Ranger, and my second.  I loved them.  Sometimes I wish I still had my '96 4.0 4x4.  But now I drive a '13 Ecoboost.  I get about the same mileage I got with my old Ranger, but everything else about the truck is better.  It's bigger, safer, rides better, and can tow WAAAAY more.  The rear passenger area in the modern F150 has more room than just about anything on the road.  I can haul my hunting buddies and not have everyone sitting in each others laps and rubbing elbows.  After riding in this thing, I simply couldn't see myself going back to the Ranger.  Rangers never got good mileage for their size and weight.


----------



## dirttracker84 (Jun 5, 2016)

I've got a 93 ranger with a 4.0 2wheel drive and I average about 28 mpg granted I only commute 28 miles round trip to work and fooling around on weekends I still only fill-up every two weeks....
        BRING THE RANGER BACK FORD!!!!!!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 5, 2016)

I've owned 4 trucks in my life. A 94 Ranger 4x4, a 98 Ranger 4x4, a 03 Ranger 4x4 and now a 05 FX4 F150. It's now time for another truck, and Im torn between a Nissan Frontier, Toyota Tacoma, or F150 w/ v6 Ecoboost.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 5, 2016)

I have been driving a 4 cylinder, 5 speed ranger to work for a few months.
It's only a mile and a few tenths to work.  No trips to town on this tank, only work.
I filled up on March 13th.

I still have 1/4 tank of gas as of Friday june 3rd.
I am amazed.


----------



## Foxfire (Jun 5, 2016)

*Light Trucks*

Ford is building 500 F-150, 700 HP supercharged vehicles.

Foxfire/Y2KZ71


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 6, 2016)

Supposedly it's coming back to the states based on a report as recent as mid May. My cousin said he saw the new body style down in Guatemala a few months ago when he was there. Said it looked like a explorer sport trac. Not sure if the Ranger faithful would be happy about that.


----------



## jonfishmacon (Jun 8, 2016)

they make a ranger diesel overseas 

on  ford uk  site


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 8, 2016)

We are hemmed in by regulations in the U.S. There are many light truck variants out there that we free people are not allowed to own.  Apparently only Americans polute the environment.


----------



## littlewolf (Jun 8, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> We are hemmed in by regulations in the U.S. There are many light truck variants out there that we free people are not allowed to own.  Apparently only Americans polute the environment.



Like this one: http://truckyeah.jalopnik.com/2015-mitsubishi-triton-pickup-has-an-aluminum-diesel-h-1660348335

"...sold in 150 countries according to World Car Fans. The US will not be one of them."


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 9, 2016)

The rest of the world has all this awesomeness to choose from and we in the US can't buy a new diesel truck that won't clog a filter someplace that needs to be "fixed" at a dealer ever few months for hundreds of dollars....
SMH


----------



## DSGB (Jun 14, 2016)

Geffellz18 said:


> Supposedly it's coming back to the states based on a report as recent as mid May. My cousin said he saw the new body style down in Guatemala a few months ago when he was there. Said it looked like a explorer sport trac. Not sure if the Ranger faithful would be happy about that.
> 
> View attachment 875202





littlewolf said:


> Like this one: http://truckyeah.jalopnik.com/2015-mitsubishi-triton-pickup-has-an-aluminum-diesel-h-1660348335
> 
> "...sold in 150 countries according to World Car Fans. The US will not be one of them."



Those two look very similar to another truck that isn't available here in the U.S. - the Toyota Hilux.







For comparison:


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 14, 2016)

Wow that Mitsubishi truck looks WAY better and more high quality than any of the junk they sell here in the states. The last decent vehicle Mitsubishi sold was the Pup. Anyone remember those?


----------



## EuroTech (May 5, 2017)

Just because it looks like a toy don't make it one !


----------

